
SML# version 3.0.1 has been released - alegrn
http://www.pllab.riec.tohoku.ac.jp/smlsharp/
======
fithisux
SML needs a roadmap forward.

------
fithisux
changelog?

~~~
alegrn
Couldn't find any official changelog.

Biggest feature of this release seems to be 64bit multicore programming.

My experience with this release so far:

\- installation on ubuntu 16.04 worked \- it was very easy to create a
statically linked executable and run it on my server \- excellent foreign
function interface \- separate compilation mechanism \- multicore support \-
record polymorphism

For me it is just great to see how SML# matures as a platform.

